# October '08 - FAC



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

October first :viking: Here we go into the fall season. I always get excited when the weather starts getting cooler. It just whispers into my ears "Fibers" oh so subtle but it's there :happy:

So for those of you who don't know what the FAC is: The Fiber Arts Chat (FAC) is just what it sounds like. It's for those of us who love to chat to meet in one spot to fill the rest of us in on what is going on. You don't even have to talk about fibers. This is also the place to come to make an introduction or just to touch base and let us know that you are alright if you haven't been around in a while.

So that being said, all newbies and lurkers come out, come out where ever you are and say hello!

As for my life well, I've been busy putting fires out on the home front, youngest son don't you know. And just the proverbial crap hitting the fan at work. I finally had too much and just had to sit and spin the other day while I was home on break. I had some lovely white singles on my wheel and for the life of me can't remember what it is. But I plyed it and it is so nice. I also have two skeins of the same fiber. No clue at all. But I'm thinking I may try to dye it in some interesting way.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm here, frustrated as all get out at not being able to order the yarn I want/need for a Rav exchange due to some sort of screw-up with JoAnn.com's shopping cart system. If I can order the yarn online while it's on sale, I save major money; if I have to drive 60 miles to the store, I'm no longer saving anything even though it's on sale .


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

This is the month I am NOT looking forward to. I turn 50 this month. And I get to do it all by my onesies, as Chris will be out of town. Rather bums me out, even though it's not like my birthday is a celebratory event. 

Ah, well. "What cannot be cured must be endured."

On another front, fall shearing is coming up during fall break. Lots more wool to play with...maybe my last freshly shorn wool that I can name the sheep it came from by looking at it. I didn't even realize I did that until the last batt party. Folks would comment on some, and I would go into...Oh, that's from ______________, and s/he's a pure-bred X, or a cross of Y and Z, which is where s/he gets this or that trait from. I didn't even think about that for a full week after. I just know my sheepies, I guess.  (WHY don't we have a cute sheepy smilie???)

This coming weekend is the Heritage Festival once again. I did spinning demos and took Bonnie the bunny with me last year. I'll do more spinning this year, and most likely take Bonnie again. I believe she's molting, so I can spin right off her back and amaze people with how wonderful I am! <snicker>

Everyone bring their wheels and sit in with me!

Meg


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Meg, what's a Heritage Festival? Sounds interesting!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

frazzlehead said:


> Hey Meg, what's a Heritage Festival? Sounds interesting!


Our area (Cape Fear) Botanical Garden sponsers this. It's a one day event on the grounds with turn of the century crafts and activities being demonstrated, and hands-on stuff for folks. The buildings on the grounds are a 1900-era farmhouse, schoolhouse, tobacco barn (this is NC!), smokehouse, etc. They keep the couple acres directly around the building landscaped and planted to represent what it was like then. Both kitchen garden and some of the crops from then are there. This is just a part of the history of it. So I'll have a display of assorted fibers...plant and animal...that are spinnable, and they can touch them all. I'll take several wheels and drop spindles, and let kids and adults try their hand at spinning, particularly on the spindles, but occasionally on a wheel. Others are teaching people the rudiments of knitting, or letting them take a cotton boll fresh off the plant and try finger spinning the cotton into a string. One woman demonstrates a treadle sewing machine. We have basket-makers, a potter, tatters, wood carvers...not a blacksmith yet, but we're working on that. The kids play old-fashioned games, get to shell corn with an antique corn sheller, and then get to feed that to some chickens. They usually have baby chicks the kids can touch. And of course there's food and drink, and this year the demonstrators are allowed to be vendors, although I didn't have the oooph to prep for that. Maybe next year.

Probably more info than you wanted to know.  It's my favorite local cause. When I have extra time, I just take a wheel and go sit on the front porch of the farmhouse and spin as an impromptu demonstrator. (they love me ...well...okay...the director is my best bud.:happy
M


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

I shear by hand and I've got one more to go. Meg, I wish I knew my sheep so well! The 9 year old girl in the cottage above me? Point at a white lamb in the field and she can launch into chapter and verse on that animal's lineage. Me? I see "white lamb." They all look alike to me. Next year? Baby tags.

I have discovered Ravelry. A pox on whoever posted that link! So many patterns.. so little time..


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

MorrisonCorner said:


> I shear by hand and I've got one more to go. Meg, I wish I knew my sheep so well! The 9 year old girl in the cottage above me? Point at a white lamb in the field and she can launch into chapter and verse on that animal's lineage. Me? I see "white lamb." They all look alike to me. Next year? Baby tags.
> 
> I have discovered Ravelry. A pox on whoever posted that link! So many patterns.. so little time..


MC, I can tell you how to know your sheep so well. Have a teeny, tiny flock, that's how! I've never run more than a dozen head, so I can understand how I can tell the fleeces apart. I just didn't realize that I did that until recently.

Ravelry is a bit addictive, isn't it! Are you MC there, too? I'm HollowOakFarm over there.


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

*cough* *cough*...

I have 4 adult ewes, 2 adult rams, and.. um.. let me count.. 7 lambs.. I think.. out there.

Yes, I AM pathetic. But white lambs all look alike!


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Touching base.

Got my fourth load of pallet scraps for the woodstove yesterday. The Amish "lady of the house" came to the scrap yard and helped me load the truck and chat despite having company, more to come in and 2 bushels of green beans to put up. Today I'm picking more apples. Four more trees to go and I'm done. The Amish family is going to take a bushel in trade for my next load of wood. 

No spinning today.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

MorrisonCorner said:


> *cough* *cough*...
> 
> I have 4 adult ewes, 2 adult rams, and.. um.. let me count.. 7 lambs.. I think.. out there.
> 
> Yes, I AM pathetic. But white lambs all look alike!


ROTFLMAO!!!!!

You still have all Icelandics? I could tell the sheep apart under those circumstances, but I'd bet I couldn't do the fleeces! My advantage with a mixed flock is everyone has a different texture, so even the six white fleeces are easy to tell apart.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I got to work a half-hour ago. I started wandering the halls putting up posters for the Heritage Festival (I'm shameless!) I saw a man enter at the end of the hall carrying a vase of cut flowers. I knew they weren't for me, as my friends and family all know I don't care for cut flowers. To me, they're death flowers. (Growing up, the only cut flowers I ever saw were at funerals. My mom brought home all the flowers from her parents funerals and cried dreadfully each time she had to throw them out. Rather colored my look at them.) But I do know that I'm not 'normal' here, and most people enjoy cut flowers, so I was interested to see where they were going. The man wandered down the main hall, read the directory and headed off the other direction. I figured I wouldn't get to see. 

So I put up my posters, went back to my office to grab another handful (told you I was shameless) and headed off again. I heard a knock down the hall behind me and turned around. The flower guy was at MY office door! Oh my!!

One of my students from this past summer has become aware of my health issues, and just wanted to brighten my day. Absolutely the sweetest thing ever. (And college students just don't have that kind of disposable income)

So I'll keep the flowers on my desk for a few days...then have a friend take them home with her so I don't have to watch them wilt.


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh, buck up, Meg! I turned 50 on September 20th and I lived through it. :nana: It was a perfect day - spent with my 4 closest friends, sitting at a fiber festival spinning and selling the produce of my flock. 
And DH had given me a lovely wooden ballwinder as a BD present and breakfast out the day before. 
Would you believe the only birthday that has bothered me so far was turning 26????  
Lisa



Meg Z said:


> This is the month I am NOT looking forward to. I turn 50 this month.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I know. Really, Meg. Just because you're _finally_ going to hit middle-age .......


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

I know all my ewes by name, and have 36 of them. I used to be able to quote you pedigrees - that is until I turned 50 (VBEG, Meg)  Something happened to my mind in my late 40s, and now I have to look at the paperwork. 
What's my name again????
Lisa (I think)


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Somerhill said:


> .......Something happened to my mind in my late 40s, and now I have to look at the paperwork.
> What's my name again????


That's exactly why I always 'train' any new furry (or feathery or wooly, I suppose) to come to me when I say, "where's my baby?" (in a certain pitch of voice) "Baby" is used here for everyone in the household, two-legged or four, and has worked for years.  Even Phillip responds. :baby04: 

Of course, it does help on occasion to remember individual names .............


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Somerhill said:


> I know all my ewes by name, and have 36 of them. I used to be able to quote you pedigrees - that is until I turned 50 (VBEG, Meg)  Something happened to my mind in my late 40s, and now I have to look at the paperwork.
> What's my name again????
> Lisa (I think)


If I pulled one of your fleeces out of a bag and showed it to you, can you tell which sheep it came from? :happy: (and a belated happy birthday to you!!!)

I don't mind turning 50 so much, but is a bit of a bummer to do it by myself. I'd pretty much be doing it by myself even if Chris was here, though. He doesn't pay much attention to such things.

Hmmm...not completely by myself. That's a class day, so I'll be able to spend it with a couple hundred students. Wow. I'm underwhelmed.

I'm not fretting, never fear. Just...I don't know. Just kinda bummed. It'll pass...everything does!

Hugs to all,
Meg


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

Meg Z said:


> If I pulled one of your fleeces out of a bag and showed it to you, can you tell which sheep it came from? :happy: (and a belated happy birthday to you!!!)
> Meg


Nah, once its off the sheep, its hard to tell....that's one of the things about having all the same pure breed. Sometimes I can guess by looking at the overall quality of the fleece, buts it really just a guess.....
Thanks for the belated wish. 
When its your special day - let us know, and we'll try to make it specialer!
Lisa


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, Meg, you're not turning 50 by yourself, you've got all us here! Happy Birthday, you youngster. My 50's were great! You can get by loving up on all those teenagers and young men. You get to call everyone honey (mainly because you can't remember their names, but we won't tell). And you can be very opinionated because you've had experience, right? Now the 60's are something else. (Little sigh). Your Heritage Festival sounds a lot like our Watkins' Mill Fall Festival, only we have to dress up like 1860's, but it looks really cute. It's this Saturday---I'll be spinning on the backporch. October is such a busy time, isn't it. So much to do that I wonder if winter won't help to slow things down---AND I don't like cold weather! Anyway, it's good to hear all the goings-on.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Exactly Ana! Meg we are all here with you. I turned 50 last March so welcome to the crowd. Happy Birthday while I'm thinking of it, I may forget later


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Had to share these cute sheep photos with you all today... can't figure out how to attach them here, so I guess you'll have to visit the blog to see them.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

50's can be fun, Meg! 

I had my birthday last week. DH got me a surprise gift: a Vita-mix. Guess he got tired of my stopping every year at the State Fair to watch the demos.

Tomorrow I'm going to take some ibuprofen and start my fall (hand) shearing. If I'm not too sore, I'll get the ramlambs done by the end of the weekend. I'm neither fast nor skilled, but I get it done eventually.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Man, I sure was whiney yesterday! I'm very sorry about that. Everyone kept stopping by my office to admire my flowers and the first thing they all said was, 'Is it your birthday?' After the quickie vent the day before, it just kinda got me down. I'm all good now, though. It's a wonder what a good night's sleep will do for you!

Here's a smile for the day! Sometimes you know somethin' just ain't right, but you can't put your finger on it.....

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2909711802/


And for those who are having a bad time at work, just be glad you don't have this job...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2909713846/in/photostream/

Meg


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Good Morning everyone! I have posted a sticky at the top of the forum that I would like everyone to be aware of. Thanks!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

If you think turning 50 is bad, wait until you turn 60. I did that this year, and it is still freaking me out--how did I get so old?!! Really no other birthday affected me like this one--must be something about our society viewing people over 60 as seniors, old, retired, you name it unflattering comment. I'm adopting my 90-something mother's attitude--no more birthdays, no more reference to age. What's important is how you feel in your head, and there I'm about 30  

I just got back from 2 weeks at my parents'. Got to go to a sheep farm for a natural dyeing demo. Came away with a rambouillet fleece which I've been natural dyeing and plan to make something for the shepherd who doesn't knit, spin, or weave. I'll post the colors I've got when I take a picture later. We're still in a drought so I have am dumping all the rinse water and non-toxic exhausted baths on the garden. It's very depressing to see everything shrivelling up and dying. I have one row of tomatoes left that I'm watering, but I know I've lost some perennials. Gustav blew through here while I was away--lots of trees down, but not a drop of rain--very wierd!

Happy Birthday to those who are celebrating


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Meg, I hope you have a great day!


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

Meg Z said:


> Our area (Cape Fear) Botanical Garden sponsers this. It's a one day event on the grounds with turn of the century crafts and activities being demonstrated, and hands-on stuff for folks. The buildings on the grounds are a 1900-era farmhouse, schoolhouse, tobacco barn (this is NC!), smokehouse, etc. They keep the couple acres directly around the building landscaped and planted to represent what it was like then. Both kitchen garden and some of the crops from then are there. This is just a part of the history of it. So I'll have a display of assorted fibers...plant and


Way cool! Mind taking some pictures? I'm very interested!!!

Andrea


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Oh my goodness! I feel so behind on everything.

Meg - I hope your birthday was a fibre filled one!

I am so glad to be back here - it's been almost a month!!! I've been going through all of these career decisions and all kinds of stuff and just haven't had time. And my head has been so clouded with these heavy decisions (like do I sell all of the animals and take this really excellent career offer even though ds is only 7 and really needs his mum around?). Then I went to OFFF and everything became really clear. You know, the big life changing things - like, I know which wheel to get and it's not the one I thought- and no one is getting sold....er.... that isn't getting replaced anyway. If anything I think 'll be saying no thanks to the offer and I'm going to be adding to my fibre crew!

I had such a worry about pensions and all of that sort of thing. I currently work at a non-profit where I am mostly happy with the work, have really excellent coworkers, total flexibility (like no one expects to see me during lambing and it's just fine) and so on. But the adult things - like benefits - stink. And dh's aren't any better. But... while this new job would have some really exciting and wonderful aspects to it - as well as excellent benefits - I would have to travel and work regimented hours etc. It's government and I don't think I could miss a meeting with a Minister (like your Congressmen, I think) because I was lambing -unless I booked holidays and for those of you with animals, you know what the chance of breeding on a schedule is! So, while there'd be some really good stuff it would mean all of the lifestyle stuff would go. When I was at OFFF I realized I moved miles from nowhere specifically for the life style stuff so if I give that up what was the point of leaving the city? I bought a Navajo spindle to celebrate this clear frame of mind and then went with ds to check out the llamas and angora bunnies. I will be bringing some of both home soon I suspect.

I had a llama in with my goats - which was lovely - way back in the day. I have a pyr in with my sheep - when she's home - but eventually I'll need more so... why not a fibre animal? I'll get one that I love though and not be like one of the women I spoke to at OFFF who spent a fortune because they were going to make their fortune off llamas and alpacas and now she just has really expensive lawn mowers and she hasn't been able to recoup her costs. There's so many folks like that out there - it's really sad.

And the bunnies. I learned about bunnies there as well. I've had domestics before, you know the generic "rabbit" but nothing like an angora. I met a fellow Icelandic shepherd who is just getting her first Icelandic sheep but is an angora rabbit breeder. Well.... we traded a tonne of information and I must say the idea of having my own angora appeals more than a little bit. 

Anyway, sorry to ramble. I feel like I've been holding my breath for the last month and I'm just now breathing again - but with a big smile on my face. I am so glad to be here.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, Flannelberry ... tell us more about OFFF!

I'm hoping to go to Olds Fibre Week at some point here, but the timing tends to conflict with other commitments. :S Let me live through the rest of you about other fibre festivals!


Love the Heritage Festival info ... that sounds wayyyyy cool!


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi there! I've been lurking for the past few months so I thought I should introduce myself.

I'm Tracy and I live in Central Texas. I'm a city dweller so I don't get to have any fiber animals. I absolutely love reading all about your sheep, llamas and bunnies! Can anyone tell I'm jealous?

I have bought some roving off of Etsy. Making my own yarn is something I would like to learn to do. This roving was bought to use as hair for some cloth dolls that I am designing. Right now I am in the middle of making a bunch of baby afghans (crochet) for some co-workers. This seems to be the year for babies.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome, Tracy. These "invisible friends" (as I like to call forum participants) will help you along with your budding addiction and virtual enjoyment of owning fiber animals. 

I like to crochet, too, but seldom do big projects. Baby afghans would be about the limit for me. I just started my biggest project in years--a poncho-thingy for myself. It's a poncho-thingy because it has the shape of a poncho, but with added sleeves. I'm using yarn millspun from our guard llama, Tamarin, blended with wool.

Anyhoo, welcome!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

thatcompchick said:


> Way cool! Mind taking some pictures? I'm very interested!!!
> 
> Andrea


I will see if I can get some pictures from someone. I never get to walk around and see everything; I just hear about it all!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

w00t! I'm going to the RenFaire today! Not the Highlands weekend, but who cares - there'll still be fun to be had and men to be oogled . Washing my long skirt and kirtle now (they smell fusty after not wearing them all summer). I think the cats made off with the laces to my bodice, though. 

AND I have a new wool/silk batt to spin (on the spindle) whilst oogling! How fun is that?!?


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi all! I haven't had time to read all the replies here and catch up on everyone's activities, and don't know anything about sheep or wool so . . .

Right now I have five different crochet projects in process, as well as more work outside to finish up before the winter hits. Got the wood stacked, garden is still going - somewhat, and need to finish painting the new fence, hook up a water source for the chickens that won't freeze (Ha), and zip up the coop/greenhouse as well as take cuttings to winter over - tomatoes, peppers, sweet potatoes, etc. I'd also love to get some lettuce and other greens planted - we'll see.

We're also shopping for a new commuter vehicle, have a juicer, pasta machine, and waffle iron on the way, so will be adding a lot of cooking adventures to the mix this winter.

Still interested in learning about spinning, and loving our new little rabbit. He's not a fiber bunny, but his presence is driving me more and more toward picking up a few.

Need to get a new cold weather routine settled before taking on more though.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Tracy welcome to the Fold! Can you tell us a bit about this roving you got? Do you want to learn to spin, I wasn't sure if you were asking for help or not. There are a ton of links in the stickies at the top of the forum, check out the 101 sticky. There is a spinning 101 thread there. If you want or need more help than this feel free to ask and go ahead and ask specific questions if you have them. You can't scare us off but we might scare you with our love of fibers  But I really hope that doesn't happen.

Flannel welcome back! Boy the OFFF sounds interesting can you tell us more. I have to say that I thought maybe you were spelling OFF wrong but then realized I had no clue what you were talking about  except that it was fiber related. So please tell us more and if you have pictures post them. Whatever OFFF is it sounds like you have a wonderful time.

Lezlie I didn't see you sneak in there. How are you doing?

PP sounds like you have your hands busy going into the colder months. When are you going to post some pictures of your work?

Gorgeous day today but I have to work  Today is oldest son's b-day he is 22. I'm working in the cobblestone sweater for him. I put it down for the summer but picked it up again about a week ago. I'll be connecting the sleeves to the body and then work up the yolk pretty soon.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

First I have to find batteries for the camera, then the cord to upload them. I'll get them up . . . someday. :angel:


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Thank you for the big welcome. Right now my interest in spinning is just beginning. I'm not at the point to be able to start something new right now. I have soo-o-o-o much crafting to do before Christmas.

I bought my wonderful roving from *TheFlyingEwe* and *aspenmoonarts* on Etsy. I had the best time just looking at all the different colors and types of wool. I can see myself getting totally hooked on this.

Saturday was a beautiful day. But I didn't get to enjoy it. I have been feeling puny for the last couple of days. Probaly just the change in the weather. The good thing was I was able to get a lot of crocheting done.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

March, OFFF=Oregon Flock (?) and Fiber Festival in Canby, Oregon. I think Betty tries to go to this one.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I had so much fun oogling men yesterday! Had several nearby onlookers laughing when I told my friend that "a goodwoman stays away from those naughty gypsy boys, but that does not mean a goodwoman cannot enjoy looking at them!" (Not quite a direct quote but close enough )  There was a couple of them what provided nice eye candy for _this_ goodwoman!

This year I wore a high necked kirtle (even 'fluffed' I was very respectably covered) but received even more interest when spindling as I walked. Maybe that was because there were fewer spinsters present altogether, dunno. Stopped at the Queen's Lacemakers who were turning out very intricate lace but who were otherwise very quiet. (Last year they were out and about more but I think having the Vulgarian court right in front of their pavillion cowed them a bit.)

What I was working on:










The very respectable Goodwoman Maighred (personna I'm developing) with the sweet but colorful "Dragon Lady" and Greta on either side, respectively:


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I have been told I was absolutely remiss in not posting a picture of the sweet Perseus Maximus (Phillip calls him Percival  ). Here he is about a month and a half ago after a flea treatment (that's why his fur looks wonky):










He is, of course, much more mature and groomed now. And quite fond of whatever yarn I happen to be using at the moment - a fondness which has procured him several stern warnings!

(Chocolate point Siamese someone was literally dumping roadside off a creek bridge when a friend's daughter caught them and took the kitten. She brought him to me. He's about half grown now and I cannot imagine why anyone would be so cruel or stupid!!!)


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Question: I was just reading that kool-aid does NOT dye cotton well. Is there any inexpensive alternative you girls can recommend for a little bit of playing around with color on my discloth cotton?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Falcon great pictures! Max is a very handsome boy. Don't you just wish you could dump those people from a bridge :grump:? Some people. There was a neighbor's dog that got hit by a car the other evening. My neighbor thought it might be one of mine but it wasn't. He said it was still warm so couldn't have been hit long ago. He said he tried to resuscitate it but with no luck. He dragged it off the road at least. Someone finally claimed the body yesterday afternoon. What gets me is why didn't whoever hit the poor thing stop and ask. My house is right on the road it isn't like they had to search. Every time I find a stray animal or one that has been hit on the road it just breaks my heart and I always send up a little prayer. :soap: Sorry 

As for the dyes you could try Rit.


----------



## organicfarmer (May 11, 2002)

I have been gone for a few months (health issues over the summer) but am back now. It sounds as if everyone has been busy. The Heritage Festival sounds wonderful. You have given me ideas for something like that at our farm. 

I just got my new spinning wheel last week - a 30" Schacht-Reeves in cherry. It took 3 months, but it is a gorgeous wheel and well worth the wait. Abigayle who is almost 7 was spinning on it this afternoon and loves it. There is now a "fight" over who gets Mommy's other wheel which is an Ashford Traveller. Harrison, who is 11, spun at both farmer's markets yesterday and attracted quite a bit of attention and his spinning has greatly improved since the summer. Now that we don't have so much in the way of produce for the markets, we have space for at least one spinning wheel in the truck and it helps sell more of our wool product and gives the children something to do at market when we are not busy. You know idle hands and all.

I and the three younger children are going to a spin-in as vendors and spinners on Tuesday. I picked up my new roving and yarn from the mill last week, so am hoping to sell a fair bit in the way of fleece and roving on Tuesday. Any fleeces left after Tuesday are going to be washed in the outside tubs this week and put in pillowcases for dyeing and processing throughout the fall to sell at the winter market.

I know the feeling about not knowing the fleeces or the lambs and pedigrees. We have only had our sheep for 18 months now and the rams are easy and friendly but the ewes are still a bit standoffish. The lambs have been out to pasture all summer and don't get close and personal with us the same. I can tell which rams have sired which lambs, but that is as close as I get for now. 

I hope everyone has a good fibrey week...


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, I had fun at the Heritage Festival. A teen that came took my camera around and got some pictures (which I haven't even looked at!) and the other spinner went walkabout and got a bunch which she said she'd share with me. As soon as I get some, I'll post them. 

I took one angora that was going into molt, and periodically took her out and spun from her back. I couldn't keep her out long as the kids just mobbed her, and even though I could keep them from grabbing her, their close proximity made her nervous. 

I took two wheels, the Traddy for the angora being spun lace weight, and the Moswalt for the smorgasbord batts I was spinning textured for a shawl. Lisa (the other spinner) has a fold-up wheel whose brand escapes me at the moment, and was spinning a roving blend of alpaca, Border Leicester and silk in a nice worsted. So we had several fibers being demonstrated, and several types of yarn.

I had done some interesting dying the day prior, so I took a drying rack and set it up to dry there. I also took raw wool, washed wool, finished skeins, my inkle and tapestry looms, and finished objects that were knit, crocheted, woven on weft-faced loom, woven on triangle loom, and wet-felted. And the board display of 20 different fibers. I need to collect more breeds of critter for that display! Hmmmm.....I'll start a thread...begging! hehehe

Pictures to come, but it may be Wednesday. I'm spending today assembling an exam, and tomorrow I'm giving it, so I may be tired when I get home.

Meg


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm coming back to add this....I just had someone walk by my office, stop and back up, and look at me, then my name on the door. Then she said..."You're the lady in the newspaper!! You were at the Heritage Festival yesterday, spinning wool straight off an angora rabbit!" 

I guess when I go home today I'd better check out the paper!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Meg isn't that fun when you get recognized? Go for the enable!!!!!

I have to brag. This is just so very cool I can't stand it. I don't know if we have any scuba divers here but even if we don't this is still cool. My brother just sent this to me and that is him in the video, this is his debut. I don't know all the skinny on this but I think he designed and invented this. Too cool for a guy who only has a high school education. Imagine what he might be able to do if he went further. Maybe that is a misnomer too.

http://www.livescience.com/common/media/video.php?videoRef=13_nxtp-diver_display


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Really cool for your brother, Marchy! I know next to nothing about scuba. I keep meaning to show the vid to Chris,as he's scuba qualified. We aren't getting much time together for fun stuff lately, though.

Looks like I've got my sheep possibly sold. After much discussion a few wweeks ago, Chris and I decided to keep a few of them until we see which way the economy is going. So, the ram and three ewes we're holding for a bit. Most of the rest we put up for sale. Someone is coming Sunday to look, but has already said if they like them they will buy them all. It will be hard to see them all go at once, but it will be much better for them, as they are all comfortable with each other and don't argue over pecking order at all.

If they do buy them, it will save me fall shearing. We were going to shear the ones for sale next weekend, and leave the keepers to grow a full-year coat, which I prefer. Now I'll lose out on the fleeces, but I won't have to do the labor, either. And the buyers can wait until spring if they choose. 

I'm letting my Romneys go, as I have a source for Romney fleece at a good price. The ones I'm holding onto are crossbreds with unique fleeces as well as parasite resistance. We'll see how it goes, I guess. But four will be easier than ten, for sure!

Meg


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

OMG - We're in the same boat. With the current economic situation we don't want to get rid of everyone but we also have to be realistic about hay prices. That was part of the decision to add bunnies actually. We're keeping a core flock of two unrelated ewes, two unrelated rams and one companion wether. That's it until I get more pasture figured out or something changes with hay prices. It's enough to spin and have breeding stock - especially combined with VAI and I can afford them even if our income takes a hit.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Katherine in KY said:


> If you think turning 50 is bad, wait until you turn 60. I did that this year, and it is still freaking me out--



At 50+, I think of the guy who said "If I had known I was going to live this long I would have taken better care of myself."

My current fiber activity is weaving cotton dish towels on an Erica loom
http://rabbitgeek.com/erica.html

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

rabbitgeek said:


> At 50+, I think of the guy who said "If I had known I was going to live this long I would have taken better care of myself."


I told Phillip a few minutes ago that if I'd known that taking care of myself in my youth would *still* result in (osteo)arthritis in the mid-40s that is sometimes near debilitating, next time around, I'd be wild and careless!


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

Took my sheep into the butcher today... assumed the price would be higher than last year but 25% higher?!? Thank heavens I convinced the husband we should hold back the smallest one and just butcher her ourselves.

Came home.. and looked at the market. I am genuinely surprised we're not hearing anyone point out that we've either exceeded the drop of the market which preceded the great depression or are skating perilously close to matching that drop. With this latest collapse I am now genuinely concerned about my husband's job.. and my own.

Which puts a lot of pressure on me to take out more sheep. There is a point below which you don't want to fall though, so I'm not sure what to do. It is going to be a long and very stressful winter.

I am so glad I have wool in the closet!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Flannel and Meg I'm in that boat too. I got rid if my horses a few months ago because I couldn't afford to feed them and heat my house. I gave them away to someone I know, there is no market in horses. At least I will be able to visit them.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Thankfully we aren't in financial woes but if I sell my sheep for health reasons, and everyone else sells theirs for financial reasons...where will I buy my wool? Plus, either something needs to be grazing or we'll have to mow more often. And if the stock market kills off all our savings, then we'll need every resource we can get. People still gotta wear clothes! (At least when it's cold!)

On another note, we just had the entire house re-plumbed, rather than continue to replace the plumbing one foot at a time! They finished today. One of the Mexican workers spoke enough English that with my out-of-practice Spanish we could understand each other pretty well. He was intrigued by the spinning and dying, the livestock, the orchids in the living room. He asked a lot of questions, very interested particularly in the wool. Then he looked around the room and sighed and said in hesitant English, " I like...I like the way you live."

Then his boss...not Hispanic, but plain NC working boy...also asked about our lifestyle. He said he'd noted that we sure did a lot for ourselves, and he was interested in learning some of this stuff. He was impressed that we both hold full-time jobs around all this.

I was feeling embarrassed that the place is a bit run-down right now. The barn needs cleaning out, and all that....stuff we routinely do October and May, but haven't gotten to yet. And we certainly don't do as much as many folk do, partly because we can't and partly because we won't. There are many modern conveniences that I like very well, and have no plans to give up. We're more the 'happy medium' folk, rather than die-hard, get back to a couple centuries ago folk. But I wonder what these men would think to meet some that do that...live off-grid and provide all of their needs or do without. It's got me thinking, anyway. I never got as far as I wanted with the homesteading ideal, and now we're having to back off on some of that due to the health issues. There's always that 'could have been' to dwell on though, isn't there?

And I'm rambling again. I've been grading mid-term exams and am in need of a pick-me-up. Think a chocolate and banana malt is going to be just the ticket..........


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, I've basically cancelled that potential sheep sale. He had asked me if we would give a discount if they bought all five. I told him I'd discuss it with my husband, and let him know. Got back to him by email, and told him if he bought the oldest four, we'd give him the youngest for free.

He emailed me today and said he wanted them all for half-price, because he only wanted them for pets.

I suggested he consider hunting for some wethers that someone just wanted to place into a pet home for a nominal cost, rather than breeding animals.

Ah, well. We do have hay to last the winter. 

Meg


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Yes! CLOVER AND SORA ARE SAVED!!!

I mean, um, that's too bad. What, the guy thinks that just because an animal is a pet, it's not worth much? What a 'tard (as the kids would say).


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

*laugh* That's so true FD... pets are worth MORE!


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok... speaking of pets, I think I've just heard my favorite name for a lamb:

Racka

As in..

of course...

RackaLamb!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Racka - I'm going to use that next spring.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I'll not be around for a few weeks, ladies (and gents). Cold weather is creeping up on us and I need to concentrate on a few projects more fully, namely getting everything moved! It's turning out to be a bigger project than I even dreaded it to be!!!! (May also be starting a new job, and you _know_ how those are.)

I'll check in occasionally, just didn't want anyone thinking we'd dropped off the edge of the earth or anything.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Falcon how exciting are you actually moving this fall? I completely understand taking time to tend to what your priorities are. Check in and let us know how everything is going.

Good luck!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

great pics Falcon.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks, Dreamy.

Yeah, Marchie. We were supposed to have moved all summer but "life" kept conspiring against us. I don't want to face ice and snow this winter trying to get it done, so the push is on!

I'm supposed to be at SAFF this weekend with Meg and Liese :Bawling:. Son offered to load my happy grits up and ferry me out to NC, and I had my bag half packed .... then remembered a relatively important commitment today and a really big commitment for next Friday that needs to be prepared for as well as the general gotta-get-stuff-done-'cause-it's-getting-freakin'-cold. 

Let me tell you, I am _bitterly_ disappointed to miss my fun time with Megs-a-doodle!!!!!!!! Son helped to put perspective on it, though, with a "next year you won't have so much stuff in the way, mom". Gotta love a kid like that. Wonder who's he is?


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

Things rockin along towards winter here....time to bring the plants in, clean out the woodstove...and batten down the hatches.....

Things going good at the farmers market too....last one of the season is coming up! I get all winter to get some 'inventory' going again...I've pretty much sold out!

We had a little 'Fiber Fair' here yesterday...had LOTS of fun! Got our samples of alpaca to judge for the upcoming Alpaca Show in Nov...And I got my hands on some wools I've never tried before....I got a dark and a white Teeswater, some Wensleydale, and some Gotland. Got home and spun up over half the gotland right off...it's SOOOO nice and yummy! I find it fun to touch and work with fibers I've seen 'In Sheeps Clothing' up close and personal. They're all so different in such yummy ways.....


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Successful craft show yesterday--sold 8 rugs and 6 pair of hand-cranked socks. We'll replenish the stock and go to the next one Nov. 8. We take along our yarns and rovings, but find that almost no one looks at these items. I did give our our card to someone whose sister was a Local Yarn Store (LYS) owner. Never know where that will go. We also gave out cards about our upcoming Shearing Day event.

I've been crocheting a poncho with sleeves for myself. It's the first large crocheting project I've done in years. I'm using some heathery brown llama/wool yarn from our guard llama, Tamarin. I need to keep moving with the project--they predict s**w tonight or tomorrow. 

Flwrbrd, we have a friend who raises Wensleydales. Gorgeous fleece.


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

Help! I've become obsessed with the sock machine thing. Make it stop!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh no! What are the symptoms of your obsession? Have I been the cause of it? Must I leave this wonderful forum?


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

Well yes.. it rather would be your fault. A link, a machine... I have become obsessed.

The worst part about this sort of thing is not knowing what to look for. It would appear these machines were made by several manufacturers, are quite old.. there is no modern equivalent. Which strikes me as rather odd. Why isn't there a modern equivalent?


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Yes, and you got me interested, looking at the machines too. I know a couple of ladies here in MO who have used them in the past and their husbands reconditioned the machines for them to sell. It would appeal to me because the arthritis in my right thumb has made crocheting and hand knitting more and more painful. I do have a regular "knitting" machine that a friend's MIL gave me but it's so big and somewhat intimidating that I haven't taken it out of the box. 

I started to email someone who sells them online just to get a ball park figure on price but thought better of it. Do not have the money for such right now.


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

The prices I saw online from what appeared to be an established restorer looked to be in the $1995 bracket. That is a l o t of money. I was doing the business math on that and you'd need to be able to sell a minimum of 300 pairs of socks to break even on that. The tone of what I've read seems to suggest that you can make "a pair an evening." So it would take (given my life) about a year to produce the inventory. I'm thinking rather longer to sell it. And I'm estimating on the price of sock wool on cones too, and not including the cost of booth rental.

I know.. I'm SUCH a geek. But $2000 is not a "hobby." That has "business" stamped all over it. Unless I'm looking in the wrong place?


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

No, MC. I don't think you are a geek. I have to agree with you about its being a business at that cost and amortization time. I'd have to sell every spinning wheel and fiber related antique I own to pay for that--which might not be such a bad idea since I control the twist with my right hand unless I'm spinning on the great wheels. 

Then too, I bought American made wool blend socks 3 pairs for $10 at the farm store not long ago and they are decent socks--wearing one pair now. My feet are so gimpy that I have to wear lace up shoes all the time and long pants to cover scars on my legs--no need for me to worry about neat color patterning, etc., on socks. I need something to keep my feet warm.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Morrison--a wise person considers the cost before starting. And if we'd had to spend $2K on our machine, it wouldn't have happened. My dh is not afraid of restoring things, lathing a new handle, cleaning up gunk, etc. Parts are available for the old machines (you WILL have to replace needles, and they're $.50 each). Old, dirty machines are out there in attics, at estate sales, and in barns. Because they are well-made, they tend to last, except in extreme conditions. 

New ones are being made--in NZ. Search for the NZAK machine, and you should be able to find them. They're $2K, too, though.

Join Yahoo Groups about csm (circular sock machines): sockknittingmachines and sockknittingmachineswapshop. 

I am truly sorry for starting a seemingly unattainable obsession. But if you are patient, and the obsession doesn't go away, you may get your own machine. It happens.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

My dearly beloved built me a wonderful lazy kate for my birthday after he saw me using a shoe box and knitting needles.










Is it any wonder I love him so much!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi your husband is a gem!

Sock knitters with machines are evil :lookout: The person I got my first wheel from eons ago had on old sock knitting machine and she loved it, used her handspun yarns with it too as I recall.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Cyndi, what a beautiful Lazy Kate! Lucky you 

I totally understand the sock knitting machine compulsion. I've done some of the research and love the idea of owning an old one. But then I think why do I want to be tied to sitting in one place to use a machine when I can move around and knit socks on needles anywhere? It's sort of like electric spinning wheels. I'm fascinated with them, but I spin for the enjoyment and peace; why would I want a motor going and speed up the process. I guess if you're in it from the production angle, both machines make sense. But I agree with Mogal, with socks so cheap at the store, selling them made on a knitting machine might be difficult.


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Cyndi - that is a gorgeous Lazy Kate. I cannot believe he is such a craftsman.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

More for the sock machine obsessed: 

http://www.customwoolenmills.com/tour/tour.htm

I have been there and they made a sock while we watched ... it was AMAZING! And really, 3 minutes, tops. MorrisonCorner, that's way more than one sock an evening!

There was a sock knitting machine at the local antique store for about $60, I think - it needed work but looked neat.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

frazzle, I looked at the photos. That's an industrial sock machine and has to cost closer to $10K (just guessing). The ones we've been discussing are smaller, hand-crank models. And it takes a bit more than 3 minutes with these little machines. 

Zeilinger Wool Co., where we had our mill-produced socks made, had computer driven sock machines (looked like something from the 70s). That was probably 3 minutes, too.

Shall we talk about washing fleece or something else?


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

No no... let's talk socks....


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Everybody! :happy:

I have been out of commission for a while, I had my surgery last Thursday morning; I got home from Rochester on Monday evening, they let me go three days early because I recovered so well and so fast. The first nite was really bad, they couldn't give me the good painkillers until they had rehydrated my body for a day. I had 4 great surgeons working on me for 4 hours or so, all different nationalities or ethnicities, 3 are Fellows in training at Mayo Medical School, working under my surgeon who is the Chair of the colorectal dept. 

There is nothing like having a really sick roommate who won't cooperate with the doctors to motivate you to get well enough to go home and get out of there! If I had to yell at her to breathe the oxygen thru her nose one more time I would have starting going nuts. Rochester Methodist Hospital is great, and the food I had there (they have room service) was fabulous and always arrived piping hot. It snowed there on Sunday, my bed was next to the window alcove, the best spot in the room. And I got a ton of knitting done while there.

It is so nice being home. This morning I felt well enough to sit and spin for a couple of hours. I can't do it without a painkiller, though. My incisions hurt some, and my lower back is sore from laying on it too much. The farmers all around us are harvesting their corn as fast as they can, working late into the night to get it done, so we have all kinds of trucks and tractors and combines going by the house. A day before we left for Mayo we found a starving stray kitten in our barn, so we have adopted her and named her Julie. Our other cat, Missy, doesn't like her much. 

I hope you all were busy with nice/fun fibery things while I was gone. I have 6 kilos of beautiful show-winning Border Leicester wool on it's way from Australia now, and their currency is at 61 cents right now, so including shipping sea mail it only cost $85 US dollars. I wish I could get more while the getting is good! 

I'm happy to be back in the fold again, I missed your fibery chat while gone.

Lezlie


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Glad you are home and have that behind you! I can empathize with you re: hospital roommates. When I had a hysterectomy a few years back, mine got out of surgery before I did and was using both her cell phone and her hospital line constantly the first day. She also had so many visitors, we needed a revolving door. We worked things out quickly and then supported and encouraged each other in our walking, etc. 

My dear little grandmother had an oversized post card on the wall of her room that said, "To know how sweet your home can be, Just go away but keep the key." I think that's doubly so when you come home from the hospital. Keep up the good work towards your recovery. Enjoy your kitty too. I always thought it was good karma to befriend a stray critter.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Leslie so good to hear from you and you sound so up beat, that's great! Fantastic news on getting home early. I can only imagine how awful your roommate was but hey, if it got you home sooner all the better. Heres to your continued excellent progress :buds:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Yay Lezlie! Glad it all went well. Whatdja knit while you were in the hospital? Knitting when it is snowing outside always seems appropriate. 

For MC ... if we wanna talk socks ... I am knitting some with self patterning yarn for the first time ever. Wow, how totally cool this is! I get really neat patterns and I just ... knit! Totally fascinating. I am in a sock mood these days, just plain old top down socks - I did get Cat Bordhi's new pathways book, but I am not ready to concentrate on a new pattern just now, so I am doing plain old regular socks. This will only be my oh, fourth pair ever, maybe ... but I am liking them so far. First time using sock weight wool and tiny needles, too! Goes faster than I expected, actually.

Ah fibre. Yum.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Lezlie, welcome back  I'm sure you just went through a horrible ordeal, and I'm so impressed at how upbeat you are--they say that attitude is half the battle, so I'm sure you're well on way to winning. Keep up the fight, and before you know it this will all seem like a bad dream! Enjoy your kitten; strays are often the best (she says with one sleeping on her lap as she types!).


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Welcome back, Lezlie! It's good to hear from you again. We missed you!! I am so grateful that your surgery went well.


----------



## Sherri C (Jun 21, 2002)

I guess I'll sneak in there the last day of the month. I tend to lose my fibery motivations during the summer but now that the weather is getting cold the urge is back again. I've been working through my stash and trying to spin up a lot of old rovings I've had for a while so I can go out and get some new ones. I just finished up a shetland/mohair/silk noil blend in shades of rose, pale blue, and white that was so nice I wished I had more, but since I bought it at a fleece fair two years ago I guess I'm out of luck.

I've been knitting on a baby surprise jacket for a co-worker who's wife is due in December. The pattern as it was originally written makes almost no sense to me, but fortunately I've found a lot of help on Ravelry. I'm still having trouble imagining how this weird looking pointy rectangle is going to fold up into a jacket. Once I finish this one I'll have until March to get the next one done.

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Sherri, it's good to hear from you? How's your baby? I guess he's not a baby anymore, is he? Time flies....


----------



## Sherri C (Jun 21, 2002)

Katherine in KY said:


> Sherri, it's good to hear from you? How's your baby? I guess he's not a baby anymore, is he? Time flies....


He turned three at the end of August and is constantly reminding us that he's a big boy now. Baby #2 is expected at the end of March.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I finally got the new FAC up. Please go here http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=3411620#post3411620 to post.

Thanks!


----------

